# 2012 Nissan Versa Overheating



## mikeadiaz (Nov 7, 2017)

I have a 2012 Versa and last night it did something I've never seen. I was waiting for my daughter with the car on in idle. The car overheated, the radiator fan did not turn on and coolant started coming from somewhere on the driver's side of the car. 

*Things I've Done:*

I checked all of the hoses, and none seem broken. Is there some sort of pressure release on the radiator? 

I scanned the internet and found a test for the fan motor. By turning on the AC, I was able to trip the fan motor and verify it works. 

I removed the thermostat and tested it in boiling water. It opened at around 180 degrees

I don't know what to try next. I did read about a temperature sensor, but I don't know how to test it to verify if it works. I also don't know why the fan didn't come on when the car sensed it was overheating.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## AzChief (Nov 4, 2017)

The Nissan versa has just a single fan relay for one speed only (it's either on or off). I see you all ready tested the relay and fan motor. Try checking the coolant temp sensor.


----------



## mikeadiaz (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the response. The fan motor is working. When I turn on the AC, the fan turns on within seconds. I will try your suggestion about the wires. Are you sure there's only one relay? The forum listings I've read say that there are two. Unfortunately I can't find either of them.


----------



## AzChief (Nov 4, 2017)

Sorry I responded to quickly earlier without seeing all your steps so far. I would check the coolant temp sensor next. There are ways to test (videos on youtube showing how to test the sensor with a multimeter. They are also cheap enough to just replace and see if it helps.


----------



## mikeadiaz (Nov 7, 2017)

Is that what tells the computer, "Hey I'm overheating, turn on the fan"? I thought about that, and actually disconnected it to just buy a new one, but when I did the temperature gage stopped working. I took this as a sign that it was working. I would think that its only job is to report temperature. If so, whatever it goes to probably does the switching when the fan is needed.


----------

